# Staghorn Algae Issue



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

I just returned from business trip from Vegas and the Staghorn algae I had some issues with decided to have a party while I was away.:icon_mad:

I suspect that this may have something to do with an explosion of my platy population from one eternally pregnant fish. I also haven't lost any fry either (anyone want some fish in the MD area?). 

I also am still figuring out my plant needs and I'm sure I'm doing someting wrong to inflame this issue. I'm a newbie and will figure this out one of these days

My photoperiod is 10 hours of total light with a 2 hour break in between. I will probably chnage this since I'm having this problem and there seems to be no benefit.

Anyone have any experience in getting rid of this algae? Any advice would be very much appreciated. Please let me know if more information is needed


Fish
6 Cardinal Tetra
1 Gold Nugget Pleco
2 adult Platy and 30+ offspring

55 Gallon
Dual 54W T5HO 
EI Dosing (1/2 dose for now)
Capful Excel each day
1 50% WC/week
Pressurized CO2 with DIY reactor


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

Reset the balance you once had with this aquarium by doing a <75% Water change and then get your hands dirty while water levels are low and remove manually with a tooth brush, just like hair or thread algae. I like to keep a mix of Excel and pottasium in a spray bottle, to spray at affected areas. If you have the time, increase water changes to 2x/week till it's gone. If not the spray bottle method I would at least up excel dosing by doubling it, and then further if no change, by tripling it.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

nerite snails love staghorn,they completely removed all the staghorn from my tank but my algae problem wasnt as bad as yours is


----------



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

> nerite snails love staghorn,they completely removed all the staghorn from my tank but my algae problem wasnt as bad as yours is


Thanks for the help...

It's not that bad, but I believe it will get there soon if I don't make some changes. Any other creatures that eat this stuff?


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Staghorn algae is caused by high ammonia and low CO2. 
Waterchanges, manually removing it and excel will help you out.


----------



## nimo (Mar 16, 2009)

This is my most hated algae.. and sometimes very difficult to get rid off...
I see you have a pressurized CO2 setup.. Staghorn usually comes with low CO2 levels and high light.. Bump up you CO2 first by above 4 BPS gradually over 2 - 3 days..

reduce your photoperiod to 6 - 8 hours.. with more water changes... manually remove as much as you can, using an old toothbrush..

if you are lucky it will go away...

else give the plants a bleach batch - 2 capfulls of bleach in 20 litres of water.. for 20 mins... wash them thoroughly and re plant them...


----------



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

> This is my most hated algae.. and sometimes very difficult to get rid off...
> I see you have a pressurized CO2 setup.. Staghorn usually comes with low CO2 levels and high light.. Bump up you CO2 first by above 4 BPS gradually over 2 - 3 days..
> 
> reduce your photoperiod to 6 - 8 hours.. with more water changes... manually remove as much as you can, using an old toothbrush..
> ...


 
I'm very much hating this algae, as this is the only one out of control and it's really getting on my nerves. I noticed that my 2215 filter line was a little pinched which greatly reduced the flow which I'm sure helped with the outbreak. 

Yesterday, while I performing a water change, I was removing as much as I could and it looks a little better for now. I'll have to break out a toothbrush and kick some algae butt.

Is the suggested 6-8 hour photoperiod permament or just until the algae goes away?

On a side note, I noticed that I had to up the BPS for my CO2 once I switched to a DIY reactor. Is this normal? I checked for leaks, but could not find any..


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 27, 2007)

A 55g tank with that much light will be tough doing DIY CO2. It's too big of a tank and too much light. Can you raise the fixture at least 1 to 1 1/2 feet? My 108watt T-5HO is at least that high and I have pressurized CO2 at a bubble rate too fast to count.


----------



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

MarkMc said:


> A 55g tank with that much light will be tough doing DIY CO2. It's too big of a tank and too much light. Can you raise the fixture at least 1 to 1 1/2 feet? My 108watt T-5HO is at least that high and I have pressurized CO2 at a bubble rate too fast to count.


The CO2 is pressurized and the reactor is DIY. I went from a diffuser to a reactor a couple of weeks ago and noticed the difference in BPS needed to get to the same point.

For now, raising the light fixture is not an option


----------



## nimo (Mar 16, 2009)

wyerz said:


> I'm very much hating this algae, as this is the only one out of control and it's really getting on my nerves. I noticed that my 2215 filter line was a little pinched which greatly reduced the flow which I'm sure helped with the outbreak.
> 
> Yesterday, while I performing a water change, I was removing as much as I could and it looks a little better for now. I'll have to break out a toothbrush and kick some algae butt.
> 
> ...


OK.. you are on the right track .. reduced flow is another great reason for all these algae buggers... This is what you can do..

1. Reduced Photo period only till the time Algae goes away ... and not permanent.
2. Once you fix your 2215, I would suggest to introduce temporarily 1 more small powerhead just for circulation...
3. increase the Co2 levels gradually over 2 - 3 days so that it is 4 BPS .. make sure you do not increase the concentration to over 30 PPM..
4. if you are doing any dosing, do not discontinue or reduce...
5. Perform some frequent water changes - i would be doing 30% every day for the next 7 - 10 days..
6. mannually remove as much as you can with a toothbrush...

It should go away with its own by next 2 weeks max ... In this period if you see it is increasing or condition is not improving.. you need to give plants a bleach bath..

1. Reduce water level by 70%...
2. Slowly take out the plants which are most affected... I just hope it is not MOSS.. if MOSS, then we might have to risk the whole MOSS set..
3. Put 2 capfulls of bleach in a bucket full of water..
4. Put the plants inside for 20 mins
5. Take out the plants, wash them thoroughly with water and replant them..
6. you will see after the bleach batch, the staghorn will get a black/brown dried thread like appearance and it will detach itself from the plans within 48 hours and start floating on top, so you can remove them...

I have a strong feeling that your CO2 levels are low.. increase the CO2 and keep it constant.. if your fishes are not showing signs of stress.. do not fiddle around with the CO2, maintain b.w 20 - 30 PPM, staghorn infestation will not come... The time when you run out of pressurized CO2, in the meantime, decrease the lights (by wattage to half) .. and keep the photoperiod constant...

hope this helps.. let us know, how it goes...


----------



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

nimo said:


> OK.. you are on the right track .. reduced flow is another great reason for all these algae buggers... This is what you can do..
> 
> 1. Reduced Photo period only till the time Algae goes away ... and not permanent.
> 2. Once you fix your 2215, I would suggest to introduce temporarily 1 more small powerhead just for circulation...
> ...


 
All good stuff..

I'll start the adjustments and cleaning and let you know of my progress


----------



## wyerz (Mar 24, 2010)

Sooo....it has been a while and I have been on the road constantly the past few months working to no end. I still have not forgotten about my battle with this evil algae and I think I won this round for now. I had discovered I had severely pinched the outflow of my 2215 filter and it was a few days until I discovered this issue. I also added some extra water changes to my routine and pruned and hand cleaned as much of this horrid algae as I could. I also made sure I was dosing Excel as regular as possible. 

After 3-4 weeks, the algae was receding and now I do no see any sign of it anywhere. There is a little bit of other algae lurking, but I'll save that for another day.

Thank you all for your input!!!!


----------



## nimo (Mar 16, 2009)

good to know that you have tackled it ... :icon_smil


----------



## marian4232 (Oct 1, 2008)

I had a big succes in killing this algae with H2O2.
It got rid of it.Now all i need to do is discover the reason why the algae bloomed.
I have used 100 ml H2O2 3% concentration for 100 L for 30 minutes then i did a water change.
The algae turned white or red after 1 day and then it died.
I didn't lose any fish/shrimp.

Good luck.


----------

